# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Hilfe fr Einsteiger! _

## Grobi

Hallo Leute!

Das Thema ist wahrscheinlich schon X-Millionen mal aufgetaucht jedoch hoffe ich trotzdem etwas Hilfe von euch zu bekommen  :Happy: 

Aus Liebe zu meiner Frau habe ich mich entschieden mein motorisiertes Baby zu verkaufen und von der Strae aufs Wasser umzusatteln :-D

Ich habe schon ein paar mal im Surf-Shop geliebugelt, habe anfangs gedacht, dass das Kiten etwas fr mich ist, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich mich mit dem Strippengebamsel aufhnge ist doch recht hoch :-P Also fiel die Entscheidung auf was handfestes mit Segel  :Wink:  

Da ich relativ hufig unterwegs bin und glcklicherweise fast berall Wasser um mich herum habe, wre es klasse wenn ich ein fr mich passendes Brett inkl. allem, was man so braucht, bekommen knnte und das ganze noch ins Auto passt :-D

Nun die Frage der Fragen: Was kauft man in dem Bretterdschungel?!

Zu meiner Person, ich gehe auf die 30 zu, bin relativ fit, wiege ca. 90kg, bin ehrgeizig und lerne schnell. Surfspot wre vorwiegend Laboe bzw Bereich Kiel - Kieler Frde.
Worauf ich keine Lust habe, ist ein Brett, das eher als Jolle durchgeht und jedes mal aufs Dach geschnallt werden muss :-/ Kombi ist vorhanden und bietet relativ viel platz. Es wre top, wenn ich eine Lsung finde, mit der ich ein paar Jahre glcklich surfen kann!

Sollte die Frage vom Brett geklrt werden knnen, was brauche ich dazu? Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen SDM und RDM? Wie gro ist der qualitative Unterschied beim Material (Segel, Mast, Mastverlngerung, Mastfu, Boom usw) der Hersteller?

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Besten Dank im Voraus!

----------


## MalteKi

Moin Grobi,

willkommen erstmal! Ich bin letztes Jahr wieder eingestiegen und stand mit denselben Fragen wie du etwas desorientiert am Spot ;-)

Wenn du die "ersten Jahre" mit deinem Material Spa haben mchtest, solltest du das Anfngerbrett irgendwie berspringen. Das Dickschiff ist fr die ersten Erdahrungen ganz gut, man wchst aber auch schnell raus. Falls du zgig lernst wrde ich mir an deiner Stelle berlegen erstmal einen Kurs zu belegen und dann im Anschluss den Schritt auf ein kleineres Brett zu machen.

Ich persnlich hab mich dem Surf Club Kiel angeschlossen und habe das Vereinsmaterial beim Training benutzt bis ich mir (65kg) ein 135l Brett gekauft habe. Bin von 175l auf 135 runter und das ging ziemlich gut, bin aber auch Wiedereinsteiger und konnte von vor 10 Jahren schon etwas Surfen. Diese Alternative scheint bei dir ja aufgrund der rtlichen Gebundenheit nicht zu passen.

Wenn du also nach nem Anfngerkurs das Gefhlt hast soweit gut klarzukommen knntest du mal in Richtung 150l Freerideboards in mglichst breit und gutmtig schauen. Das wirst du dann aber selbst wohl am besten wissen, und nach nem Kurs kannst du ganz bestimmt auch mal das ein oder andere Brett Probefahren.

Ich wnsche dir nen tollen Einstieg in den Sport - nicht lockerlassen, ist manchmal frustig, aber wenn man das erste Mal so richtig schn im Gleiten war kommt man nicht mehr so ein fach davon los ;-)

Gre
Malte

----------


## Grobi

Hey malte!

Danke schon mal fr deine Antwort! Den Kurs wollte ich demnchst machen, wenn das Wasser nicht mehr 3 grad hat :-p da bin ich mit meinem Shorty schlecht beraten :-D Westwind hat wohl ein surfkurs Programm, mal sehen wie ich mich anstelle  :Happy:  

Was den surf Verein angeht htte ich schon Lust mir das mal anzusehen aber ich bin leider nur an den Wochenenden Zuhause somit ist mit dem vereinsleben dann nicht viel zu reien :-/ 

Mal ehrlich, gehre ich mit 90kg hier echt schon zu den Schwergewichten?! Das Problem, das ich sehe ist einfach, dass soein fettes bzw breites Board nicht in mein Auto passt :-(

Gre!

----------


## MalteKi

Ich hab n stinknormalen Golf, das Brett kommt aufs Dach bis ich so schtig bin, dass ich mir ein dem Hobby angemessenes Vehikel anschaffe  :Big Smile: 

Nur Wochenende macht keinen Sinn, Training ist von Montag bis Donnerstag. Schau erstmal wie du im Kurs klarkommst, dann wirst du schon wissen was du brauchst. Aber den Anfngerkutter solltest du schon berspringen knnen.

Kein Plan ob du n schwerer Surfer bist, aber bei gut 20kg Gewichtsunterschied kann ich dir halt schlecht Tipps geben was du an Material gebrauchen knntest, ich weiss ja grad mal so in etwa womit ich klarkomme ;-)

----------


## Grobi

So werde ich es machen  :Smile:  zum glck passt in meinen kombi schon was rein ggf wirds halt aufs dach geschnallt aber ist meiner ansicht nach, nicht die eleganteste lsung :-P 

um nochmal aufzuzeigen, was ich nicht will: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SA9H6vCoLA <----- das JP mit dem die da herummachen :-O dann kann ich mir auch ne laser-jolle kaufen :-P ein bisschen schnittiger sollte es schon sein :-D

----------


## Peter101

Moin.
Ich glaub ich muss dich jetzt mal ein wenig deiner Illusionen berauben. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben bist du kompletter Anfnger und hast noch keine Erfahrung? 
Dann ist erstmal wichtig, guter (neuer) 5/3 Neo. Mit nem Shorty bist hier einfach nicht gut beraten. Ich fahr meinen Shorty hier im Norden wenns hoch kommt 3x im Jahr eher weniger oder nie. 
Dann ist auf jeden Fall richtig, dass du nen Kurs machen solltest um die Basics zu lernen und dann kannst du dir im Anschluss nen eigenes Brett holen, das nicht mehr so ein riesen Ding ist wie die Anfngerboards (250L und mehr). Allerdings ist das dann auch kein kleines Board, wie du es dir vielleicht gerade vorstellst. Meiner Meinsung nach brauchst du bei 90 Kilo mindestens 150L(aller unterstes Limit), wenn du nur am WE surfen gehst sind mehr eher empfehlenswert 165L oder so. Da Windsurfen leider nicht so leicht zu erlernen ist, ist das Frustpotenzial sonst doch sehr hoch.(Ist trotzdem der geilste Sport der Welt, vorallem wenns dann luft). Je nach Jahrgang (also von deinem Geldbeutel abhngig) wird ein sinnvolles Board fr dich also Ausmae von 250-260x 70-80cm (neuerer Jahrgang) oder eben noch lnger, dafr aber schmaler bei lteren Boards, haben. Solange du alleine im Auto bist sollte das eigentlich noch klar gehen, sobald aber Mitfahrer dabei sind, kommst du um nen Dachgepcktrger eigentlich nicht rum. Die wirklich kleineren Bretter kann man halt erst surfen wenn man lnger dabei bzw. besser ist und das dauert eben seine Zeit. Ich will dich hier nicht demotivieren oder dir abraten, ganz im Gegenteil. Surfen ist super geil, aber nen bissel Realismus schadet ja auch nicht.
Zu Segeln und den ganzen anderen Sachen. SDM sind die dickeren Masten, RDM sind die dnneren. Fr dich ist dann eigentlich nur wichtig, dass RDM sich leichter greifen lsst, aber auch ne bissel mehr kostet. Mit Segel, Mastfu und so kannst als Anfnger meiner Meinung nach erstmal eigentlich keine groen Fehler machen, da eigentlich alle Hersteller Material im Angebot haben, das funktioniert. Die Unterschiede zwischen den Marken wirst du erst in ein paar Jahren merken. Falls du eh neu kaufst, wrde ich dir zu Gun raten, einfach weil die am gnstigesten sind und recht lange halten sollen (ist keine Werbung, ich fahr die selber nicht). So um die 5.0 m als Segel zum Anfang sollte fr dich eigentlich passen.

Gru Peter

----------


## Grobi

Thx Peter, also ganz unbeleckt wrde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen, ich segle und kann zumindest mit luv und lee was anfangen :-P also was wind, wende usw angeht wei ich schon bescheid :P lol und was das gleichgewichtsgefhl angeht bin ich auch kein total blutiger anfnger :-D logisch muss man erstmal einen kurs machen um ein paar basics vermittelt zu bekommen, nur will ich halt nicht erst ausrstung fr teures geld kaufen, auf das ich nach kurzer zeit keinen bock mehr habe, weil es einfach zu wuchtig ist :-/

ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass ich morgen in nen shop gehe und gleich alles zusammenkaufe, ich brauche nur eine grobe Richtung und ein paar kleine hinweise, damit ich mir wenn es soweit ist, vom hndler keinen mist an die backe quatschen lassen muss :-D was das WE angeht, da bin ich nur zuhause (zwecks surfverein) aber wasser hab ich stets in greifbarer nhe  :Wink:  den shorty hab ich nur frs segeln genommen also wollte mir eh noch was langes holen :-P 1. weil es im kalten wasser wrmer ist und 2. (verdammt wichtig) weil man dann im sommer nicht nach 2-3 stunden auf dem wasser aussieht als htte man rote strmpfe an :-P

----------


## tigger1983

sehe die Sache hnlich wie peter. Erst Kurs machen auf nem Dickschiff, und dann was in der Richtung wie angegeben ausprobieren. Das muss auch keine Geldverschwendung sein. Im gegenteil. Das erste gekaufte sollte mglichst gebraucht sein. Wenn du es nicht verschandelst kannst du es spter mit geringem Wertverlust weiter verkaufen. Wozu erst mit 120-130l abqulen um dann wenn man es nach doppelter-dreifacher zeit soweit kann, das man 100l fahren will und es dann verkauft?
Denn es wird klar sein das du selbst wenn du was kleineres kaufst, es nicht dein endgltiges Board sein wird.

Bei den Masten mssen RDM nicht teurer sein, bei gun z.B. sind die billiger als die SDM...
naja und es gibt auch andere marken, z.B. Auslaufmodelle aus den vorvor Jahren die knnen mit gun mithalten und sind auch nicht schlechter. 5er Segel sollte fr den Anfang passen. Ich wrde aber auch gleich so kaufen das deine gabel/Mast dann fr die nchste Abstufung passt...

----------


## Grobi

hey tigger! danke schonmal, ich versuche jetzt alles soein bisschen an infos zusammen zu tragen um nachher das beste aus allem hab :P woher wei ich eigentlich, welcher boom zu welchem segel passt? meist ist bei den segeln ja nur die segelflche angegeben :-/

----------


## tigger1983

nein stimmt nicht. Es wird immer die Segelflche, die Vorliekslnge sowie Gabellnge angegeben.
Bei den 90 kg solltest du die Gabel mglichst nicht bis max ausfahren. Scheck mal das forum nach Gabeln in der hheren gewichtsklasse. Gibt dazu reichlich infos, was gut und nicht gut ist...

----------


## Grobi

das mit der vorliekspannung hab ich schon gesehen/gelesen, hab ich verstanden :-D 

was bitte hat die lnge des booms mit dem gewicht zu tun?! :-D junge junge junge, ich glaub ich wei doch noch lange nicht genug :-O besten dank fr den hinweis, ich werd gleich mal nachlesen :-D

----------


## OnkelSam

Gabelbume haben verstellbare Lngen, beispielsweise 1.60m-2.10m. Bei krftig gebauten Surfern empfielt es sich allerdings nicht die maximale Range zu nutzen. Ziehst du den vorhin erwhnten Gabelbaum tatschlich auf 2.10m aus, verliert er merklich an Stabilitt.

Und ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschlieen. Es macht keinen Sinn direkt ein zu kleines Brett zu kaufen, denn das wird dir den Spa am surfen mchtig verderben, weil du Schwierigkeiten haben wirst Manver zu erlernen. Wrd mich nicht wundern, wenn man da nach einigen Monaten einfach alles hinwirft.
Ein Brett um die 150-160 Liter fr die ersten 1-2 Jahre wird dir sicherlich wesentlich mehr spa bereiten,und macht die 10minuten krzere Packzeit (ohne Dachtrger) mehr als wett.

----------


## lordofchaos

1.) Kurs

2.) Schauen wie man mit den Boards aus dem Kurs zurecht kommt

3.) Bei 90Kg auf jeden Fall am Anfang ein Brett um die 150L. Ein kleineres Brett ist zwar nett, bringt Dir aber nichts. Wenn Du ein Brett mit z.B. 100L hast bedeutet das fr Dich, das Du mit 90kg + Neo + Rigg auf knappe 100Kg kommst. Damit hast Du kein Restvolumen und Du stehst bis zum Knie im Wasser.
Auerdem werden die Bretter, um so kleiner sie werden, auch schmaler. Das heit es wird kippelig. selbst Wenn du ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefhl hast, wird es damit schwer, ein Segel aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, eine Wende oder Halse zu fahren.

4.) Segel -> Zum Anfangen und ben Segel um die 6m. Spter kommen unter Garantie noch ein paar Segel dazu >8m fr weniger Wind <6m fr mehr Wind

5.) Mast -> Zu jedem Segel wirst du ein eigenen Mast brauchen. Fr den Anfang muss es kein Mast sein mit hohem Carbonanteil (Leichter aber teurer) .... Mast mit 30 - 50% Carbon reicht

6.) Gabelbaum -> Wie schon geschrieben wurde sind die Gabelbume variabel in einem gewissen Bereich. Das heit, Du kannst im besten Fall, 1 Gabelbaum fr mehrere Segel verwenden. 
Die Aussage, das man den Gabelbaum bei "schwereren" Kollegen nicht voll ausziehen sollte ist im Prinzip Richtig. Er verliert dadurch an Steifigkeit (d.h. er Knnte sich schneller Verbiegen) 
Allerdings ist das im Anfangsstadium vernachlssigbar, da du nicht wie ein Berserker am Gabelbaum reien wirst (wird z.B. gemacht, wenn man bei weniger Wind anpumpen will)

Und hier noch mal ne Seite zum Schmkern
http://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/die-ausruestung.htm

----------


## OnkelSam

Vielleicht kann man den Grund fr das grere Brett sogar noch ein wenig erlutern.

Selbst mit Segelerfahrung, ist die Handhabung eins Windsurfsegels eine nicht direkt vergleichbare Sache. Um blos ein Beispiel zu nennen: Im Gegensatz zum Segelboot hast du auf dem Surfbrett kein Ruder. Lenken erfolgt durch das Shiften des Segels innerhalb der Segelebene und damit durch eine Verlagerung des Segeldruckpunkts  im Vergleich zum Brettschwerpunkt. Und spter in der Gleitphase auch durch die Belastung der Brettkanten.
Daher ist es in der Lernphase wichtig zunchst die Brettbewegung und die Segelbewegung voneinander zu entkoppeln, so dass der Lehrling sich auf eins von beidem Konzentrieren kann. Deswegen brauchst du ein groes, nicht so kippeliges Brett, so dass du dir um deine Fuposition zunchst mal nicht so die groen gedanken machen musst und dich auf das Erlernen der Segeldynamik konzentrieren kannst.
Erst wenn du die Segeldynamik und die wichtigsten Dinge beherst (Wende, Wasserstart, Trapezfahren) solltest du dich auf ein kleineres Board bewegen, da diese nicht mehr viel Spielraum fr die richtige Fuposition geben.

----------


## freerideking

Sehr hilfreich der Thread!
Danke euch!

----------

